# bataleon Jam & never summer legacy-r



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

It's a toss up between Bataleon and Never Summer imo.... I went with The Jam in the end. But I didn't do it because I feel the TBT tech is better, but because hardly anyone has Bataleons here in CO. 

My advice to you is to get the Never Summer.... The 3 year warranty is HUGE. I was leaning a bit towards NS but the fact that Bataleons are rarely seen here sold me on it. I'm way anti having the same shit as everybody else.

The NS will be better on the East Coast ice


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

stack$ said:


> so after about a month and a half of researching different boards i have narrowed it down to two. The batalen Jam 161w and the Never Summer Legacy-R 161/163. TBT and the R/C both sound like awesome features. I do all mountain riding but remember i am east coast. Just wanted some input from you guys here who have ridden these. It sounds like R/C is more for powder, which obviously we dont get much here. Thanks in advance for comments/opinions.
> -respect-



The Legacy will have the vario grip which will help grip on icy conditions and is also more of an all mountain board. The R/C tech will help in powder but has other benefits. It will give you a different feel but if you have never ridden a R/C board you should before you buy it if possible.

Never ridden one so could not tell you much about the Jam. I am sure a few other will chime in on it though.

For reference I will be riding a NS Heritage-R this year.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

B.Gilly and Milo303 are steering you right. I can respect Milo303 for wanting to ride something different and at the same time having the brains to pick something a company is committed to and works well. I want to point out though that our boards (NS) have always been the most stable boards at speed and have had amazing edge hold. The RC/Vario enhances what we have always had. B.Gilly's Heritage for example has the same extensive rubber dampening, carbon fiber configuration, legendary p-tex sidewall. Adding the rocker keeps gives the board incredible float in pow/wet snow, more forgiving and surfy feel and easier to recover. Having the camber outside the bindings gives it insane pop/spring out of the tail while still pushing down on the tip while pressing into the tip in a carve. Top it off with the 3 year warranty Milo303 mentioned, how can you go wrong picking the American made Legacy.

B.Gilly enjoy your Heritage, and Milo303 I'll look for you at Loveland on Oct.14th!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

the warranty and the fact that i dont think i have ever read a bad review of NS has pushed me towards them. I have been looking at the Heritage-xr as well, but cant decide what the major difference is between the two. also i am 6'2-6'3 an weight about 235-240, athletic not fat, should i go 161, 163? not that big of a difference i know......
-thank you


----------



## conwayeast (Nov 6, 2008)

stack$ said:


> talso i am 6'2-6'3 an weight about 235-240, athletic not fat, should i go 161, 163? not that big of a difference i know......
> -thank you


Stacks, funny that you bring this post up. I was in a very similar situation last year. I am also the same size. I ended up getting the Goliath, they had it 40% off at a local shop. It is a fun board, but the one thing I don't like about it, in spring slush, the tbt would suck itself into the chop. 

I am cosnidering picking up the Legacy-R this year. And I think I would go with the 163. The Goliath is a 161.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Well...My pick is obvious so im not typing it!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

ya i think the 163 would better handle my weight, i dont think the 2cm difference will matter as far as spins and hitting the park. Thank you guys, i will be ordering this tonight or tomorrow morning bright and early!! Legacy-R 163


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

I will vouch for the warranty as well. Vince and the rest of the crew at NS are sick! I sent my revolver in for a warranty repair on an edge peel and they called me back a few days later ASKING to fix the rest of my board. That included 8 core shots (on the biggest the replaced part of the core and a 2"x12" base replacement), 3 edge cracks, and a big dent on my edge that rippled the base. They did all for pennies compared to what i would've paid at a shop. Best customer service I've ever encountered, and not just snowboarding, ANY customer service.

get the NS (if you gonna hit the park, check out the revolver, it does everything i ask it to.)

Vince, you the man, keep it up


----------



## allannn (Feb 17, 2009)

too funny. i have both boards, jam 161w and legacy-r 166w. ill just say im getting rid of the jam soon and plan on picking up a 159 or 161 legacy-r for my everyday board. the 166 only comes out for the steep and deep.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

That's a tough call. I'd go with the Jam, though.


----------



## boardaddict (Mar 4, 2009)

allannn said:


> too funny. i have both boards, jam 161w and legacy-r 166w. ill just say im getting rid of the jam soon and plan on picking up a 159 or 161 legacy-r for my everyday board. the 166 only comes out for the steep and deep.


Is there any particular reason you are getting rid of the jam?


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

Cool_As_Cakes said:


> I will vouch for the warranty as well. Vince and the rest of the crew at NS are sick! I sent my revolver in for a warranty repair on an edge peel and they called me back a few days later ASKING to fix the rest of my board. That included 8 core shots (on the biggest the replaced part of the core and a 2"x12" base replacement), 3 edge cracks, and a big dent on my edge that rippled the base. They did all for pennies compared to what i would've paid at a shop. Best customer service I've ever encountered, and not just snowboarding, ANY customer service.
> 
> Vince, you the man, keep it up


Dang, that says a lot about their customer service, but you had that much wrong with your board? i hope you had it a few years an rode that thing HARD! never had that much wrong with any board ive owned. Anyway the legacy-r 163 is already on its way to my house, now just to find some bindings.........


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

HAHA, that's one season's worth of damage. 81 days on the hill and rode hard every single time. I do seem to have a tendency to find every rock just under the snow surface though, lol. 

Truthfully, that deck is a tank. A lesser board woulda snapped in half after a couple months. You should see my "wall of waste" which is all my old boards nailed to my wall. there's a few that are barely recognizable as snowboards lol. I'm a rock magnet for sure


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for the voucher Cool! Having you put your experience into words for everyone to see is huge to us. We always try to help someone out even if the board is years old and a non warranty thing. A big advantage to having our own factory! 

You the man, your in Carbondale and I'm near Commerce City. Get ready for another Deepcember at the Highlands!






Cool_As_Cakes said:


> I will vouch for the warranty as well. Vince and the rest of the crew at NS are sick! I sent my revolver in for a warranty repair on an edge peel and they called me back a few days later ASKING to fix the rest of my board. That included 8 core shots (on the biggest the replaced part of the core and a 2"x12" base replacement), 3 edge cracks, and a big dent on my edge that rippled the base. They did all for pennies compared to what i would've paid at a shop. Best customer service I've ever encountered, and not just snowboarding, ANY customer service.
> 
> get the NS (if you gonna hit the park, check out the revolver, it does everything i ask it to.)
> 
> Vince, you the man, keep it up


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

any time, V. Its easy to say good things when ya completely believe in what yer spewing about, and that's a testament to you guys so rock on! 

Highlands will be sick as always. I look at the bowl with lust every single day, lol.

I'll see ya at the demo at loveland in November. I look forward to getting on this year's F1.

Nate


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I suggest you try a NS RC board as well as a Bataleon TBT to get a feel for the different bases. You might prefer one over the other. I've only ridden BTX and TBT, and prefer TBT. RC is a whole 'nother thing that I have yet to try on any board from any co.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Cool_As_Cakes said:


> I will vouch for the warranty as well. Vince and the rest of the crew at NS are sick! I sent my revolver in for a warranty repair on an edge peel and they called me back a few days later ASKING to fix the rest of my board. That included 8 core shots (on the biggest the replaced part of the core and a 2"x12" base replacement), 3 edge cracks, and a big dent on my edge that rippled the base. They did all for pennies compared to what i would've paid at a shop. Best customer service I've ever encountered, and not just snowboarding, ANY customer service.
> 
> get the NS (if you gonna hit the park, check out the revolver, it does everything i ask it to.)
> 
> Vince, you the man, keep it up


I second that my husband got the Legacy on a pro-form deal so there was "technically" no warranty....we called them and they offered to fix it if we paid the shipping. (blown edge) Long story short they did a excellent job sent it back in great time and that board made it another 2 seasons. I will be a never summer fan for life!


----------



## allannn (Feb 17, 2009)

boardaddict said:


> Is there any particular reason you are getting rid of the jam?


personally, I think the tbt is kinda bogus. I dont think it handles well in "chop" or varied terrain well at all, which for freeriding is pretty crucial. Also in powder I didnt feel like it initiated my turns as strong as I wanted it to. I dont have a problem with catching my edge on landings or just cruising for that matter so for me its just kinda a waste to have it around. Of all the new tech ive tried I def like the R.C. Tech (also the c2btx whatever lib is calling it) the best. Having the camber at the tips is key in my opinion, but hey, different strokes rule the world, or something.


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

allannn said:


> personally, I think the tbt is kinda bogus. I dont think it handles well in "chop" or varied terrain well at all, which for freeriding is pretty crucial. Also in powder I didnt feel like it initiated my turns as strong as I wanted it to. I dont have a problem with catching my edge on landings or just cruising for that matter so for me its just kinda a waste to have it around. Of all the new tech ive tried I def like the R.C. Tech (also the c2btx whatever lib is calling it) the best. Having the camber at the tips is key in my opinion, but hey, different strokes rule the world, or something.


TBT bogus? that's the first I heard of it on this forum...to each of its own...:dunno:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

CaptTenielle said:


> I second that my husband got the Legacy on a pro-form deal so there was "technically" no warranty....we called them and they offered to fix it if we paid the shipping. (blown edge) Long story short they did a excellent job sent it back in great time and that board made it another 2 seasons. I will be a never summer fan for life!


Pro-form equals no warranty? Hrm, I think that is the first time I've heard that. I don't think that is necessarily true, but I suppose it varies by manufacturer. Regardless, a blown edge would not be a warranty issue 99% of the time. 

I agree that NS is great about taking care of their customer. They have gone to great lengths to make sure their customers are happy with their product. 

Most of the complaint stories I have heard about quality companies comes from people who have unreasonable expectations. They just can't seem to get it, that if you destroy your new board riding in rocky conditions, or take a blow torch to it, the company is probably not going to give you a free replacement. They may feel sorry for you and try to help you out by offering you a board at cost or something like that.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Pro-form equals no warranty? Hrm, I think that is the first time I've heard that. I don't think that is necessarily true, but I suppose it varies by manufacturer. Regardless, a blown edge would not be a warranty issue 99% of the time.


Technically no....states it on the deal you sign, I guess that could have changed though. When I did it, it was my first time buying NS so I called and asked about it, they told me technically there is no warranty but they stand behind there shit, so if I had any problems they would make it right.....7yrs later and I still ride that board.


----------



## GoinBig (Nov 16, 2007)

conwayeast said:


> Stacks, funny that you bring this post up. I was in a very similar situation last year. I am also the same size. I ended up getting the Goliath, they had it 40% off at a local shop. It is a fun board, but the one thing I don't like about it, in spring slush, the tbt would suck itself into the chop.
> 
> I am cosnidering picking up the Legacy-R this year. And I think I would go with the 163. The Goliath is a 161.


Funny, I am about the same (6'0 and 235lbs) and I was considering 2 different NS and a Bataleon as well. I think I've decided to go with the Legacy, and possibly the 159 or smaller, my last board was 161 and it actually felt pretty big.

It's nice to hear a lot of positive stuff about NS, this will probably push my decision towards them.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Pro-form equals no warranty? Hrm, I think that is the first time I've heard that.


No warranty and blems also. I'm sure they still ride the same. Great deals for smudgy graphics. The price is right, think I'll give them a try this season.

"Pro-form boards are cosmetic blemishes and carry NO WARRANTY."


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

GoinBig said:


> Funny, I am about the same (6'0 and 235lbs) and I was considering 2 different NS and a Bataleon as well. I think I've decided to go with the Legacy, and possibly the 159 or smaller, my last board was 161 and it actually felt pretty big.
> 
> It's nice to hear a lot of positive stuff about NS, this will probably push my decision towards them.


GoinBig(love the name), Your on the right track going toward our Legacy. We have the most agile mid-wide board on the market. Our Legacy has a cult following with big guys, because it has such a solid feeling and will hold up. I think the 159cm would be a good size for the next size down would be way to small. You can size down with our Rocker/Camber and Vario sidecut a bit. With the rocker in the center of the board it will provide the float in pow for your frame. The camber and power grip sidecut will give you the edge hold and stability. This combined with all the great testimonials on our customer service you can't go wrong.


----------



## GoinBig (Nov 16, 2007)

Vman said:


> GoinBig(love the name), Your on the right track going toward our Legacy. We have the most agile mid-wide board on the market. Our Legacy has a cult following with big guys, because it has such a solid feeling and will hold up. I think the 159cm would be a good size for the next size down would be way to small. You can size down with our Rocker/Camber and Vario sidecut a bit. With the rocker in the center of the board it will provide the float in pow for your frame. The camber and power grip sidecut will give you the edge hold and stability. This combined with all the great testimonials on our customer service you can't go wrong.


Good to hear Vman. Yea I think smaller than 159 would be a bit small as well.

What would you say about the Revolver in 159 for me? in comparison to the Legacy. I am planning on about 70-80% park this year, and I will always have my old setup as a backup for any real pow I encounter.


----------



## absoludicrous (Mar 26, 2009)

i have a jam and an sl-r. i enjoy both although i prefer the jam more for just freeriding. the jam is more stiff than the sl-r. the sl-r is fun to mess around all over the mountain. good pop and a lot easier to butter than the jam. i need to get some more days on the sl-r but i do love both of them. i haven't taken the sl-r in deep pow yet, but i'll be trying it out this season. and the sl-r is pretty bad ass on ice with the vario power grip. i really like the tbt too and love taking it as fast as i can. with the sl-r i still have to be a little careful with the edges since they're not raised like the tbt. i've caught an edge and gotten slammed. but that was because i was riding my jam pretty much the whole season and wasn't really paying attention. if you can try both of them out, i would suggest doing that and see which you prefer. if i could go back in time, i would make the same decision. they're both great boards.


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

One thing I do notice is that TBT tends to let you transition from edge to edge much easier, almost like you are rolling into the turn...I know it defintely wasn't as easy on my previous Burton Supermodel.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

absoludicrous said:


> i have a jam and an sl-r. i enjoy both although i prefer the jam more for just freeriding. the jam is more stiff than the sl-r. the sl-r is fun to mess around all over the mountain. good pop and a lot easier to butter than the jam. i need to get some more days on the sl-r but i do love both of them. i haven't taken the sl-r in deep pow yet, but i'll be trying it out this season. and the sl-r is pretty bad ass on ice with the vario power grip. i really like the tbt too and love taking it as fast as i can. with the sl-r i still have to be a little careful with the edges since they're not raised like the tbt. i've caught an edge and gotten slammed. but that was because i was riding my jam pretty much the whole season and wasn't really paying attention. if you can try both of them out, i would suggest doing that and see which you prefer. if i could go back in time, i would make the same decision. they're both great boards.


Sounds like you might be happier with the Goliath instead.


----------



## absoludicrous (Mar 26, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> Sounds like you might be happier with the Goliath instead.


i love the jam. i was actually thinking of picking up a bigger jam too. but not sure if i wanted a jam or the ns premier. the stiffness of the jam isn't a bad thing. i was just letting the op know what i thought of both of them. the legacy is the wide sl-r right? that's what i thought it was.

oh i just re-read what i posted. i enjoy freeriding more. so that's why i prefer the jam usually. i guess i forgot to mention that =P


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

absoludicrous said:


> i love the jam. i was actually thinking of picking up a bigger jam too. but not sure if i wanted a jam or the ns premier. the stiffness of the jam isn't a bad thing. i was just letting the op know what i thought of both of them. the legacy is the wide sl-r right? that's what i thought it was.
> 
> oh i just re-read what i posted. i enjoy freeriding more. so that's why i prefer the jam usually. i guess i forgot to mention that =P


Gotcha, thanks for clarifying. I picked up an Omni for my freeride board this season, so I'm eager to try it out! It feels like it's in-between the Jam & Goliath for stiffness.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

I already picked up the Legacy-r '10 because it fits my needs, but I was hoping to get a little better at switch this year. I was reading some other posts and it said its not the best at switch, anybody else agree with that sentiment?


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

friscochris said:


> I already picked up the Legacy-r '10 because it fits my needs, but I was hoping to get a little better at switch this year. I was reading some other posts and it said its not the best at switch, anybody else agree with that sentiment?


I've never been on one but I have measured it. It's not a true twin, the stance is set back so the tail is shorter than the nose. It won't be bad for riding switch but won't be as strong as a true twin.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

Grizz said:


> I've never been on one but I have measured it. It's not a true twin, the stance is set back so the tail is shorter than the nose. It won't be bad for riding switch but won't be as strong as a true twin.


A couple sites selling the board are calling it a twin, with one of them saying its a True Twin. Bad info I guess.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh noes your board is off set an inch you can't ride switcheroo. Don't let your mind play tricks on you it's not going to change you riding switch.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh noes your board is off set an inch you can't ride switcheroo. Don't let your mind play tricks on you it's not going to change you riding switch.



I am learning how to ride switch since I now have a board more capable of doing so (came from a Ride Yukon which I couldnt get to carve for s-hhit switch). Bu yeah oh noes... bad info on the internetz.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh noes your board is off set an inch you can't ride switcheroo. Don't let your mind play tricks on you it's not going to change you riding switch.


I never said it wouldn't ride well, only that I feel a noticeable differences between the two. It's enough of a difference that riding a true twin switch feels more natural than a set back twin to me.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

friscochris said:


> A couple sites selling the board are calling it a twin, with one of them saying its a True Twin. Bad info I guess.


It's a twin with a set back stance. A true twin would have a centered stance.


----------



## absoludicrous (Mar 26, 2009)

don't worry about it. just ride it. it's not that much of a setback. if you can't ride switch with a setback, you're more than likely not going to be able to on a true twin either.


----------

